# turkey hunting burl finds



## davduckman2010 (Apr 27, 2014)

found these interesting burls while turkey hunting today don't know what the one is but its at eye level on the tree and its comeing home when I get a saw out there. no leaves yet so I cant tell. the others are on beach trees I think found a few others out there. this beach tree has all these wrinkles is this common. no turkey yet just saw some hens and shot a wild bore twice but he just ran away laughing at me . bird shot bounces of them armor plated sobs

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, go whack that first one off and cut in to it. Lets see what it will have in it Duckman. See, them boys done shot your turkey.

Ray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 27, 2014)

I would carry my 44 mag belly gun with me for them hogs,:cool2: the only bouncing would be the hog on the ground.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice find! Will you be able to harvest them?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> I would carry my 44 mag belly gun with me for them hogs



That's the very reason I bought my 10MM for hogs. I've taken it twice with me but have not had the opportunity to shoot one with it yet. Watch this video the thing with the 10 is penetration. . .


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 28, 2014)

that's the first encounter iv had with a hog. some yahoos brought them up here and let them go. the farmers and the state game rangers are not to pleased. they been traping them there a year now . we see there wallows and prints . I sorta walk up on this one it ran ten feet and stoped broad side I let it have it at 20 yards with a 3 1/2 inch 12 gauge turkey loads and I was stunned it started running so I hit it again .it kept going. couldnt find any blood and I know I smacked it. it was a nice fat 60 to 70 lbs would have been a good eater.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 28, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Nice find! Will you be able to harvest them?


 im going to get that big one out when I can. does anyone know from the bark what it is?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 28, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Yes, go whack that first one off and cut in to it. Lets see what it will have in it Duckman. See, them boys done shot your turkey.
> 
> Ray


 there still there they are hened up this weekend didn't here a gobble anywhere but I saw a monster long beard yesterday. ill get him


----------

